# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Giao lưu > Góc thư giãn >  Bánh kem lấy cảm hứng từ nhũ hoa

## quan4747

*Bánh kem luôn là món quà sinh nhật thật ý nghĩa, nhưng chiếc bánh hình 'ngực' phụ nữ thì bạn từng ăn hay đem tặng chưa? Hãy thử đặt hàng và mang đến tặng một chàng trai nào đó thử xem nhé!* 
 
 

 

 

 

 

 

  

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 
Bạn có một ước ao, bạn có một khát khao... thèm bánh kem! thèm bánh kem!

 *Smile*   ​

----------

